# Folic acid



## Tina chick (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi was just wondering what was peoples hb1ac when the doctor gave them Folic acid.
Also what was the hb1ac for the go ahead. 
I'm currently at 8.6 ad need to be under 7 for the green light.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Tina 
I started out at 7.3 and was told I needed to be at / under  6.5 to get the green light.  Before i achieved this i asked for Folic acid a few times and was fobbed off - I got it prescribed when I reached my target of 6.5. 

I don't think there is a clear rule about when they prescribe it - think its up to the discretion of the consultant.  In terms of the green light - as far as I know it's below 7 , and the closer to 6 the better.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## croc (Jan 22, 2014)

I started seeing the pre pregnancy DSN back in October and since then I have got my hba1c down to 51 (6.8). I am aiming for around a 46 to get the green light but I was put on folic acid back in December, my a1c was around 58 then. My DSN expects me to get to my target in March so the folic acid started in Dec so I'd been on it long enough by the time I, hopefully, achieve the target.


----------



## Vix (Feb 7, 2014)

I was 7.6 I think when put on folic acid, and I'd tried for about 6 months to get my hba1c below 7 but couldn't so it was 7.2 when we got the green light, and once I'd stopped stressing over every reading to get my hba1c down to what seemed an impossible number it dropped to 6.5 the next time and has remained below 7 since... I was 6.4 when we conceived and am now 13 weeks pregnant, so fingers crossed! My only advice would be not to stress too much about your hba1c (easier said than done) as once I'd stopped what felt like dedicating my whole life to getting it down it dramatically improved when I relaxed. 

I was told I had to take folic acid for 3 months before we even started trying and I thought I would stop taking it at 12 weeks but the obstetrician said I have to continue taking it

Good luck

xx


----------

